# Reversing camera



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Hi everyone - I am thinking of installing a reversing camera not only to aid reversing but to be able to see behind whilst on the move. The rear view mirror is not very good as the back window is too high so can't see much behind.
I would like to fit one in place of the existing rear view mirror - has anyone any suggestions?
The motorhome is a Peugeot Boxer Autocruise Starfire.
Cheers.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

WAECO - with two lenses.

One is long-distance and looks behind when driving along.

The other, triggered if wished by the reversing light, is fish-eye and angled down for precise parking.

I removed the redundant rear-view mirror and fitted the monitor in its stead.

Superb!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I fitted a system with two cameras to do just what you want. They are set up to be on all the time if needed ( either not both ).

Bought the kit on t'internet for £200. And its still works perfectly after nine months! :lol:


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

We bought our M/H with no camera, we had a camera fitted, IMO its worth its weight in gold, I rely on it so much and keep it on for general driving for the very purpose that you stated.

Tom


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I fitted a system with two cameras to do just what you want. They are set up to be on all the time if needed ( either not both ).
> 
> Bought the kit on t'internet for £200. And its still works perfectly after nine months! :lol:


Hi Spacerunner

Can you let me know the camera make/model & website.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

loughrigg said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted a system with two cameras to do just what you want. They are set up to be on all the time if needed ( either not both ).
> ...


Try here and take your pick.....http://tinyurl.com/9ts2me


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll second Pippin's suggestion.

Push one button to switch between rear view and reversing close-up.

Switches on with the ignition so no risk of battery drain when parked up.

Excellent - and not the cheapest, but I think you gets wot you pays for! 

Had mine fitted by Vanbitz. Can recommend them most highly, both for excellent fitting and customer care. 

Dave

P.S. Forgot to say, the monitor is mounted where the rear view mirror was - so couldn't be more convenient. 

_(No connection except as satisfied customer)_


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Lots on this in past year doc, well worth a site search.

Mine's a Camos RV-532AH system with one camera mounted high looking from bike rack to far distance with sound if I want it and three degrees of brightness on the 5" colour monitor. Its on all the time when I'm on the move, but off when ignition off. It is excellent and I wouldn't be without it now - an essential!

Just under £400 fitted by TSW Comsat mobile service - he came to me.

Obviously much cheaper if you buy off ebay and fit it yourself but I wanted the best  and couldn't diy it to save my life  

My advice is:

Don't touch wireless
Only diy if you are confident about electrics and drilling holes in the van
Buy the best camera you can afford
Go for dash mounted flat screen colour monitor - 5" is enough for me 

TSW phone: 07711420048

tswcomsat.co.uk (I think - googling will work if this is wrong)


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*CLIVE'S REAR VIEW CAMERA*

Do you mean like this?

http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/REAR VIEW CAMERA.htm

C.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not really.

You need a fish-eye lens to be able to see your entire bumper from side to side.
If not then you will hit something just out of sight!

If the rear-view mirror is totally redundant (as in our van) then just remove it and fit the monitor there. We mounted ours on the mirror stalk.

I think the camera jutting out of the roof looks hideous!


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Exactly Clive! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one!


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Thanks everybody - will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

I was just about to ask the very same question (first-post), all questions answered. Just one quickie, are all models and makes of vans compatible, or do you need special units for different makes. 

Many thanks to all.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Bill

I've no reason to think that camera systems are mh-specific so you can just go for the best deal in terms of price/spec./camera(s) and monitor location/ and diy or fitted 'professionally'. If in any doubt try ringing one of the fitting services or even a good dealer for advice, I'm sure they'll give it in the hope gaining some business, and mh people, including dealers and suppliers are usually very helpful anyway.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Gorman said:


> I was just about to ask the very same question (first-post), all questions answered. Just one quickie, are all models and makes of vans compatible, or do you need special units for different makes.


I think you will find that it is just a matter of choosing the right camera for you that falls within your budget. Can't see why any van should not accept a camera, so far as I am aware they are universal units that just differ in spec and of course price.

You need to decide if you want wired or wireless (my advise is wired), mounted high up or at bumper level (high up recommended) and if you want it to be on all the time or connected to the reverse switch, but this is usually a matter of how you connect the unit up.

You will also find variations on screen size. The unit I have has a 5" screen which I find perfectly adequate, and personally I wouldn't want a bigger one on the dashboard.

Just for info I got mine from, http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/single-wired-reversing-camera-kit.htm
Incidentally Towsure sell the same unit albeit at a slightly higher price.

Hope this help

Mark


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Much obliged to you Mark
As previously stated we are (wifey and I) now at the stage where we have picked out the vehicle (Mondial range) and are we are looking out for dealers within a one hundred mile radius of the house. 
The tips that I have picked up on this site and the other one, which I fondly refer too as Motorhomes Deja Vu are extremely , in fact more than extremely helpful more so this site though. 

So much so, that over and above the purchase price I have a small biscuit tin hidden with some extra wonga for the eventual extra goodies for the van which we will utimately purchase.

Of to have a look at your link.

Many thanks again and safe driving.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you follow senators link to dogscamsport, it may come up as page does not exist.

Clck on products and away you go.

Dave P


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If you follow senators link to dogscamsport, it may come up as page does not exist.
> 
> Clck on products and away you go.
> 
> Dave P


Now that is spooky, exactly what I just had to do.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If you follow senators link to dogscamsport, it may come up as page does not exist.
> 
> Clck on products and away you go.
> 
> Dave P


Well spotted Dave, I should have checked it myself!

Have just edited the original link and removed the full stop after .....htm and it appears to work now!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Gorman said:


> Much obliged to you Mark
> As previously stated we are (wifey and I) now at the stage where we have picked out the vehicle (Mondial range) and are we are looking out for dealers within a one hundred mile radius of the house.
> 
> So much so, that over and above the purchase price I have a small biscuit tin hidden with some extra wonga for the eventual extra goodies for the van which we will utimately purchase.


Hi Bill

Good luck with your vehicle hunting.

Small biscuit tin?

Mark


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Senator said:


> Gorman said:
> 
> 
> > Much obliged to you Mark
> ...


Aye, thats we I hide my readies..........................under the bed.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Just for info I got mine from, http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/single-wired-reversing-camera-kit.htm

Hi Mark

I've been looking at that unit myself, did you fit it yourself ? It appears to be a decent piece of kit, do you find it OK in use ?

Pat


----------

